
Ask HN: What would you like to see in a tech blog revolving around JavaScript? - deadcoder0904
I am making myself a challenge to write 1 quality blog everyday to make sure I got a good grasp of the subject in question.<p>I know, I know you must be thinking yet another blog. But I think the number of libraries&#x2F;frameworks JavaScript ecosystem creates, there aren&#x27;t enough people blogging about them. Also, there aren&#x27;t more quality blogs like CSS Tricks or HackerNoon or sometimes FreeCodeCamp (yeah FCC used to be great once upon a time). Most of the people that write a lot of code aren&#x27;t that interested in blogging.<p>I can write about CSS, JavaScript, React, React Native, GraphQL, Apollo, Node, Redux, Mobx, Jest, Flow &amp; a lot of other things.<p>Please comment if you work with any of the above &amp; what you would like to see? A full blown real world example or short explaination of concepts. Also, if there is any interest I can create Series like CSS Grid (there are already many out there but mine would be more example focused) or anything you love.<p>I am currently creating my Blog in Gatsby so I guess in a day or two I&#x27;ll start writing. If you would like to be notified, subscribe @ https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tinyletter.com&#x2F;deadcoder0904
======
pdm55
Here in Brisbane, Australia, the FreeCodeCamp guys & gals are helping each
other learn React and Vue,
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/free.code.camp.brisbane/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/free.code.camp.brisbane/)
Maybe reading the Facebook pages of campers will give you ideas for your blog:
[https://study-group-directory.freecodecamp.org/](https://study-group-
directory.freecodecamp.org/)

~~~
deadcoder0904
Like your View but won't be writing on Vue

I know my jokes are terrible, my friends tell me that. But hey thanks. This is
awesome & I didn't knew about it yet.

------
tlb
We lived for so long in a world where Javascript was so flaky and non-standard
that wise programmers stuck to a lowest-common-denominator style. But now you
can really take advantage of the language.

I'm writing a compiler in JS that uses higher-order functions all over the
place and I haven't been bitten yet by language inconsistency or performance
gotchas. So I think you could go a long way showing how to do the sorts of
metaprogramming tricks that used to be only attempted in Lisp or Haskell.

~~~
deadcoder0904
Any example? Just know that they are Functional Programming Languages. But I
don't want to burden myself learning anything else because now I know a lot of
things with which I can build Websites, Mobile & Desktop apps. So want to just
apply it with Blogging as a hobby.

------
timdeneau
It would be nice to follow vanilla JavaScript/ES2017/ES2018 etc features,
usage examples, etc. Maybe an ongoing tutorial series on building some common
web features, deconstructing interesting stuff found around the web, etc.

Maybe an unpopular opinion, but I think vanilla JS is worth learning without
reliance on the latest frameworks and libraries.

~~~
deadcoder0904
Yep, yep & yep it helps learning Vanilla JS. But I don't think people will now
go back to use `var` rather than `let` & `const`. Yeah I can give a basic
overview why we have ES2015/16/17/18 when we can still use Vanilla JS. But my
question is would most people learn that content when you know you can write
better code in ES6 or ES7 & use Babel to transpile it to Vanilla JS?

The point is I want to reach to more people & I don't think there are many
people like you & me that are willing to learn the roots of the evolution of
JavaScript. If you think it would reach a wider audience, I can make tutorials
on it.

But there are some awesome resources which have many of those things are -
[https://javascript30.com](https://javascript30.com) &
[http://exploringjs.com](http://exploringjs.com) &
[http://2ality.com/2017/02/ecmascript-2018.html](http://2ality.com/2017/02/ecmascript-2018.html)

I was thinking maybe its better to create something which has less awesome
resources. Something like Svelte or a full blown tutorial like
[https://teropa.info/blog/2015/09/10/full-stack-redux-
tutoria...](https://teropa.info/blog/2015/09/10/full-stack-redux-
tutorial.html)

